# Michigan Wild Turkey Hunters Association being dissolved



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

They posted on their FB page yesterday that the organization will be shutting down. Due to lack of volunteers and the increasing age of the volunteers they do have.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

You're a young Jake, Matt, take it over and breathe new life into the organization!


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hoytman5 said:


> You're a young Jake, Matt, take it over and breathe new life into the organization!


There is a 3 year old Jake that gets most of my attention. I don't think I would have the extra time.


----------



## Rodbuster (Feb 14, 2005)

No disrespect to the organization, but what has the dollars raised in the last 20 years gone to here in MI? Since the reintroduction in central and southen MI, I really don't see what habitat improvements are needed. Habitat is about perfect for the turkey in a large part of this state.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

No disrespect ? I believe most of any money they raise goes to their winter feed program ! 

Maybe you are confusing them with the NWTF !


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I too think Rodbuster has the MWTHA confused with the NWTF. The MWTHA broke away from the NWTF because all moneys they raised as the NWTF had to be sent to the NWTF head quarters where they decided where the money raised in Michigan would go. These moneys needed to stay in Michigan not spent some where else.

That is why the MWTHA was formed by the former NWTF group. All of the moneys raised by them goes to buying feed to get the turkeys in the north through the winter as food in the north is hard for turkeys to find in the winter. No one was paid to do work for the NWTHA. Every cent earned is spent on feed for the turkey of northern Michigan

If you only knew how much good that Jim Mattern, one of the driving forces behind the MWTHA since it's inception, for all sportsmen and women in Michigan. He has spent a lot of his own time and money going all over the state representing the sports people of Michigan to keep the rights we all enjoy.

I saw the numbers of helpers at the Baldwin festival as many of them got older. I could see the end of the festival coming as Jim and his family could not do it all by them selves.

Sad to see the MWTHA come to an end.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

multibeard said:


> I too think Rodbuster has the MWTHA confused with the NWTF. The MWTHA broke away from the NWTF because all moneys they raised as the NWTF had to be sent to the NWTF head quarters where they decided where the money raised in Michigan would go. These moneys needed to stay in Michigan not spent some where else.
> 
> That is why the MWTHA was formed by the former NWTF group. All of the moneys raised by them goes to buying feed to get the turkeys in the north through the winter as food in the north is hard for turkeys to find in the winter. No one was paid to do work for the NWTHA. Every cent earned is spent on feed for the turkey of northern Michigan
> 
> ...


I corresponded with Jim a few times via email. Seems like a nice guy. He sent me plans to build a turkey feeder. I just need to get it built.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Woodsman27 said:


> They posted on their FB page yesterday that the organization will be shutting down. Due to lack of volunteers and the increasing age of the volunteers they do have.


I am wondering if this will be a bigger issue with a lot of the conservation clubs around the state. At my conservation club I am the youngest one at the meetings that I have been to by about 30 years. I think we have rough 350-400 members.

I do volunteer when able to do so. With less hours required of me at work I should be able to do more. The next 10-15 years will be interesting for the conservation clubs/ advocacy groups in Michigan. Hopefully my generation steps up like those before us.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

The Nwtf is having a similar problem they have a bigger budget to generate interest.It is the nature of the beast- less hunters less equals less interest.Hence the drive to get kids women and minorities into hunting.


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

Yes the worker bees in the Nwtf chapters are getting older. Not sure what the future holds. Hard to get young folks interested. Hunters who are older than 50 sure remember times when there weren't many turkeys around. That got us motivated to get involved to make things better. The younger generations have no sense of urgency. They mostly grew up in an era where turkeys were everywhere north and south. The partnership with the Dnr is good. They need to realize that vigilance is still the key to the future. There are always new challenges. We are going to have to figure out what turkey management looks like in the CWD years. Been at this business for over 30 years, I guess in some respects we did our job too well. Hunters feel all is well and big brother will always do the right thing. I hope more young hunters see the light and realize that the only way to keep what you have is to work hard to keep it.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

hmrx said:


> . Hunters feel all is well and big brother will always do the right thing. I hope more young hunters see the light and realize that the only way to keep what you have is to work hard to keep it.


Your right I think a lot of people take for granted what conservation clubs, individuals, and other sportsman advocasie groups have done for hunting and fishing in this state. It’s always been there and it will always be there, what could change mentality. It isn’t just in under thirty crowed it runs the age gamut.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

It sounds like there may have been some miscommunication between chapters. Some individual chapters may shut down or some leadership changes may occur.


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

I would hope they can see a way forward. They are dedicated volunteers who have provided valuable help to the turkey resource. For some it's been a lifetime achievement and a labor of love. Those volunteers from both groups are essential for our turkey program in the future. Great job find a way to survive.


----------



## Rodbuster (Feb 14, 2005)

multibeard said:


> I too think Rodbuster has the MWTHA confused with the NWTF. The MWTHA broke away from the NWTF because all moneys they raised as the NWTF had to be sent to the NWTF head quarters where they decided where the money raised in Michigan would go. These moneys needed to stay in Michigan not spent some where else.
> 
> That is why the MWTHA was formed by the former NWTF group. All of the moneys raised by them goes to buying feed to get the turkeys in the north through the winter as food in the north is hard for turkeys to find in the winter. No one was paid to do work for the NWTHA. Every cent earned is spent on feed for the turkey of northern Michigan
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification, you are correct. I had them confused with NWTF..


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Rodbuster Thanks There has been a lot of confusion between the two over the years.

The NWTF ran into some problems a few years back with the higher ups going on a lot of expensive hunting trips to star in the show. The president lost his job along with some others. The squandering of this money that did not go to help turkeys probably did not help the NWTF as far as membership numbers.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

hmrx said:


> There are always new challenges. We are going to have to figure out what turkey management looks like in the CWD years.


That wintertime supplemental feeding is likely going to stop. With the likelihood of no corn from baitpiles either, I would be a little nervous and concerned if I was a diehard turkey hunter personally. I have mentioned this several times in the ditch goat areas of this site and it went over with a yawn at best. If turkey numbers don't tumble in the future because of CWD and blanket deer regulations that almost are assuredly coming, I will be quite shocked.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It will be sad if we can not feed turkeys. There are ways to keep the deer from getting to the feed for turkeys but that will probably not be allowed with a ban on baiting and feeding deer.


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

I noticed. The bait piles won't be an issue in the fall as birds are in good shape then and natural foods are available. The real issue is and always has been mid to late winter in years with heavy snow. Feeding on a large scale has been less since the first CWD and response in 2008. The birds have been up and down since but, rebounding in years of good spring hatches. Certainly will not throw the towel in on the situation. Dedicated volunteers will find a way to work with this new scourge. The old ways will be changed to a degree but, the birds will survive.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I am glad that the winter has not been bad in the area that I hunt as there was a total failure in the hard mast crop last fall. I just hope that long extremely cold spell did not cause us to lose a bunch of turkeys.


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

Bioenergertics studies have shown extreme cold has less effect than earlier expected as long as the birds can find some food. Winter survival is based more on body size than other factors. With equal food sources, young hens that weigh less, are the first to go in severe cases. Adult gobblers hang on longer. I remember a year, maybe 15 years ago, that we had temps as low as 25 below. The birds survived fine. There have been no Dnr reports of any winter losses even in the UP. Make no mistake winter feeding let's larger amounts of birds to survive longer in touch winters.


----------

